# The Snow & Ice expo is nexted week



## 76chevyman (Oct 12, 2003)

Just to remind everyone the snow and ice expo is nexted week the 18 & 19 is marlboro mass. Im going i got my pass right in front of me. Then im going to Maine for a week vaca. before winter. I hope its better the the truck expo.:salute:


----------



## smwmarc (Sep 27, 2003)

*Vacation?!*



> Then im going to Maine for a week vaca. before winter.


  
Usually people are heading South for vacation this time of year 76chevyman. Maybe you should bring your truck along you may need it to get back home. lol


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

snow is so unpredictable.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

I wish I could goto Maine for a snowmobile trip except one little problem .... They have no SNOW ... WTF ... Crazy winter ..


----------



## BIGRED1 (Sep 23, 2005)

anyone have a link or any info on this snow and ice expo? I have never heard of it.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

http://www.snowandiceexpo.com/snow/index.po

Here's the link . It was in Sept 05. I have never been to one but sounds like a good place to check out new stuff and meet the guys.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Everyone missed the one he was reminding us for by about two years.

Seriously, what is up with all these old threads being dragged to the surface again? Thats like the third one I've read today!

By different people too...


----------



## STEBOSSPLOWS (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't forget about the MGIA landscape show March 5th and 6th at Novi Suburban Showplace! Great Show !


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

really? digging up a 7 year old thread to spam?


----------



## STEBOSSPLOWS (Jan 26, 2013)

No just new to this stuff, trying to fiqure out whats what


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

this was brought back to life twice now !!!!!

let it go let it die


----------

